
Control Flow Integrity (CFI) in the Linux Kernel [pdf] - rbanffy
https://outflux.net/slides/2020/lca/cfi.pdf
======
ndesaulniers
[https://youtu.be/0Bj6W7qrOOI](https://youtu.be/0Bj6W7qrOOI)

------
aloknnikhil
Interesting. But the inevitable question, wouldn't the performance suffer
because of the additional integrity check for every function call in the
kernel?

~~~
cbsks
"There is sometimes a bit of a performance hit from doing the validation, he
said, but it is "not terrible"."

LWN has a good article about this presentation:
[https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/810077/ee9afb4cb5991cdf/](https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/810077/ee9afb4cb5991cdf/)

